# Trying to restore 2010 Simply Accounting files onto Windows 8 laptop



## NadineOrr (May 7, 2013)

Hi, I recently purchased a new laptop with Windows 8. I purchased it with the intention of using it for my 2010 Simply Accounting program. 
I was able to install Simply onto my new laptop, however when I go to restore files from back up (Flash Drive), it says that due to the files changing, they are no longer compatible?? I'm guessing that it's because I'm going from and XP program to a Windows 8? Has anyone come across anything like this? If so, do you have any suggestions that might help? Any feedback would be much appreciated
Thanks,
Nadine


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like perhaps you've installed a newer version of the program and the files are from an earlier version and they won't work. That's just my guess. What version were you running and what version is now on your windows 8 machine?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

I cant find the page now, but I had to deal with this a few months back, 2010 is not compatible with Windows 8.

You'll need to upgrade


----------



## NadineOrr (May 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply's. After looking through a few other forums and speaking with Sage, it looks like I have no choice but to upgrade! Figures...Thanks again


----------

